# Baby goat poop question...



## Olivia67 (Mar 6, 2008)

I just read that I should give our new baby Nigora goat CD Anti-toxin because she has some scours. I can get it tomorrow if my vet has it otherwise I'll have to order it and it may take a few days to get in. How important is this? The baby has soft yellow stools but it was just born yesterday. Her mom isn't cleaning off her butt so we check on them five times a day and clean her off ourselves with baby wipes. The article also says to put vaseline on her butt but won't that just make her more gross back there? She is so small that we can easily put her in the bathroom sink to clean her off and it isn't that cold here now anyway. We are keeping mom and baby in the garage in a take apart pen so they aren't in a draft but I would think that the vaseline would cause everything to stick to her behind, not make it better. What does everyone else do in this situation? 

Olivia67


----------



## waygr00vy (Aug 7, 2005)

Soft yellow stools are normal for the first several days after birth so nothing to be worried about! I have never used the vaseline but I guess it would keep it from sticking if you are having a problem with it. I would put some on and wipe off excess so it isn't goopy, should keep too much dirt from sticking to it.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Babies have soft yellow/orange poops after they are born...then it changes to "tar" looking poops...then it changes to little berries. So it doesn't sound like scours to me...sounds normal and you may just need to help mama clean her up a bit. Baby wipes should do the trick....I don't know why you would put vaseline on it??


----------



## RiverPines (Dec 12, 2006)

IMO the article you read is a bad source for info.

Thats normal baby poo and a simple wet washcloth, a bowl of warm water, is all thats needed.


----------



## DQ (Aug 4, 2006)

the vaseline will cause stuff to stick but it will wipe off easy. probably not neccesary. 

the anti toxin will give short term protection. I have never dealt with overeating disease but FYI from what I read if your goat needed the antitoxin because of the onset of symptoms, it probably would already be dead or well on its way. (unless you were giving it for a known grain overload incident as a precaution).


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

It's normal baby poo, I just went through that with a Nigie Doe, she wasn't cleaning her baby up & I thought scours. She is now a week old & the poo is now turning brown! All my doe's have always done such a good job cleaning I had never seen it stcking to there little rears so bad. I just did like you are doing....Keep checking to make sure she's clean & it doesn't get stuck & back her up.


----------



## Olivia67 (Mar 6, 2008)

My does have all done the cleaning for me but this angora doe isn't the brightest bulb in the bunch! We love our little Sugar but it isn't because of her brains. LOL I thought it was normal too and yes we have been cleaning it with baby wipes, the vaseline did help a bit and I think the vaseline makes the baby's bottom a little cleaner. Maybe it acts like a barrier? But her bottom isn't as red as it was so it did help. We aren't feeding grain at all right now and all the girls had their CD&T so the babies should have immunity through the mom's milk. Thanks everyone for the advice. Maybe it will help someone else out too who is having the same problem. 

Olivia67


----------



## Vicki McGaugh TX Nubians (May 6, 2002)

Any type of weakness in kids is blamed on FKS and any kind of diarrhea, even normal loose baby yellow stools is blamed on entero. I have never had one case of entero in 22 years and never ordered or used CD Antitoxin...I think that shows just how rare this is.

Milk mom out if you can so the kid gets a little less transitional milk. Once she is on milk the regular goat poops will start. Now if the kid runs a fever, yes you do have a problem. Vicki


----------



## Wags (Jun 2, 2002)

Olivia67 said:


> Thanks everyone for the advice. Maybe it will help someone else out too who is having the same problem.
> 
> Olivia67


It helped me out - I was facing the same thing and was also thinking it might be scours. Now I know to just get after his poor little behind with the baby wipes.


----------

